# Armored Robotics Soft Body Armor (SBA)



## K9kazoo (9 Mar 2007)

Has anyone ever hear of this company and the products their flogging?  Anyone try them?

http://www.armoredrobotics.com/

Reason being, as a Medic in the big city I wear SBA. Our union was looking at different products and this Bian guy caught wind of this and contacted me. He stated he was putting out cutting edge stuff and at half the weight of normal SBA. Of course I asked for a sample to trial... and who he has contract with. So he blurts out a couple Canadian LE agencies, the Canadian Forces is apparently buying 10,000 units and of course the he supplies the Navy SEALS.

I did receive one Level IIIA vest and wore it for several shifts. I was super comfortable, lightweight and breathable with a Under Armour T... however as a Medic I and my colleagues value 360 degree protection which isn't offered by the product. I can see why it's half the weight as its only half the armor.

Curious on your thoughts. I do have pics of the sample I received if interested.

Thanks,

B.




Mod note: I took out the colour to make it easier to read.


----------



## Farmboy (13 Mar 2007)

Let me know if your still looking for armour for your medics.


----------

